# Ipe outdoor dining table



## Diywanabe2 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am in the final stages of completing my ipe outdoor dining table. It is a parsons style table with 3 3/8 in sq legs and apron m&t together. I am wanting to add two pieces of wood running the width of the table to support the concrete top I have made. What is the best way to join these. I was thinking of just screwing 2 ss screws through the face of the apron and plugging the holes since end grain glue up probably won't b very strong (especially with ipe) Note: I have already glued the apron and plan to peg the m&t joints with 2 ss screws each. The table is approx 3ft by 7 ft and 30 in high. Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## Diywanabe2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is a pic. The two boards I am wanting to add r the ones currently just clamped in place. Thanks.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

If it were me and this was my project and had already cut those pieces to length, I'd use a fastener that wouldn't be seen like pocket screws. I say this because I wouldn't want to see the plugs in the apron.

Beautiful work hope to see it complete and posted in projects.


----------



## Diywanabe2 (Jul 21, 2014)

For those of u who have worked with ipe or other exotics, would u suggest I follow through with pegging the m&t joints? I acetoned and used TBIII. And for the 2 middle supports would pockets screws be stronger than face screwing through the apron and would u just pockets screw one side of each joint? Would use glue in the predriilled pocket holes? If so, what kind?


----------



## Diywanabe2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Bump


----------

